# Xbox RROD - Where to get a new one? (Best deals)?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahh damn Xbox has finally packed up after 4 years.....

Just after i get F1 2011 and hope to get Forza next week too haha.

Thing is, I've not had to buy a new Console for years so just wanted to see if there's anywhere I should look for the best deal? I've tried HMV, Play, Game, Amazon & Ebay...

Best deal so far seems to be the new 250gb console with Fifa12 for £189.99 (Game)

Anyone else know of a better deal??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Fix your old one, it's a piece of cake and costs about a fiver!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Fix your old one, it's a piece of cake and costs about a fiver!


Which fix is it? I've seen loads of vids and stuff but it's hard to know which one's actually work as a long term fix? Is it the one with putting plastic spacers under the heat sinks?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Xfix kit usually cures it as long as the joints are fine.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Xfix kit usually cures it as long as the joints are fine.


Well the machine works and plays for a bit before freezing with a fuzzy screen, reboot and it works again but for a shorter amount of time before freezing, then eventually just gets a green screen before the 3 Red lights come on.

I found one trick on Youtube which suggested wedging something in the back to stop the fans working, let it run for 5 mins until the 3 red lights go down to 2 then leave it to cool. That worked fine and I used it ok for a couple of hours yesterday but today it froze again after 5 mins or so - assume it's buggered!!

Do you have a link to the Xfix kit? I can't see anything immediately??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Here I'd buy some arctic silver from maplins though over the normal paste.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'll give that a go!! I was just sceptical as I'd heard none of those fixes are a long term thing but happy to try anyway! Thanks for the advice


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Here I'd buy some arctic silver from maplins though over the normal paste.


Just quickly, is this the stuff i need?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/nano-silver-thermal-compound-351527


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

how long have you had the xbox. could you not send it in for a free warranty repair. when mine first broke i got a free repair due to it getting the dreaded rrod


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Just quickly, is this the stuff i need?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/nano-silver-thermal-compound-351527


Yes that's the better stuff.


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Microsoft Xbox 360 250GB with Gears of War 3 & FIFA 12 - is £200 from Tesco, there's a few codes floating about too so can get it down to £190


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Xfix kit usually cures it as long as the joints are fine.


Just wanted to quickly say thanks for your help & advice! I got the bits on Saturday and did it Sunday, all has been perfect since and it's done at least 20 hours (not solid playing) without any sign of a problem so fingers crossed!!!

Have a beer on me


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Good stuff, mine has gone in the last week too, the joints are goosed on mine though, luckily I came home from work on Friday to this as a gift from swmbo...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope you played on it and ignored her for the rest of the night! lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, and only just got off it now, watched rugby then LFC vs MUFC then F4 until now, got to go build a chest of drawers for imminent baby arrival now though.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a bit of advice for future reference that I only learned recently. Install the games you play a lot to your xbox 360 Hard drive. When you play a game that is installed on your hard drive the console runs almost silent, the disc isn't spinning or if it is, it's running slowly as you can't hear it, so in turn the cosole runs a lot cooler so the danger of getting hot is reduced dramatically.

To do it, you go to My Xbox > Games Library > Choose the game you want to install (disc must be in) then choose the third option which is "Install to Hard Drive". Will take about 3-4 minutes and its done.

It really does make the xbox run very, very quiet

:thumb:


----------

